# Eastward Ho 24



## Lopezian (May 2, 2012)

Thinking seriously of buying a 1975 Eastward Ho 24. Having owned full-displacement full-keelers before (Westsail 32, Pacific Seacraft Flicka), I'm comfortable with the genus, but unfamiliar with this species.

Anyone out there know this boat? Advice to offer? Chronic maintenance problems? Happy idiosyncrasies? 

Thanks,

Lopezian


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know the boat personally but here is the general spec for it:
EASTWARD HO 24 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Seems like a boat with a pedigree. 
Also interesting is that my Tartan 27' only weighs 7200# and your Eastward Ho is rated at 7600#. Seems to have been designed and built for longer passages.

Extrapolation: a boat like that (similar to mine) will not be a great light air sailor but should be able to put up with some rough conditions if you can.

As for maintenance issues I'd assume the usual suspects: chain plates, mast step, soft decks, yada yada.


----------



## Lopezian (May 2, 2012)

Caleb, thanks a million. I chased that link all around the 'Net and learned a great deal about the boat. I like her....love her....and you know where that leads....


----------



## rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Lopezian said:


> Thinking seriously of buying a 1975 Eastward Ho 24. Having owned full-displacement full-keelers before (Westsail 32, Pacific Seacraft Flicka), I'm comfortable with the genus, but unfamiliar with this species.
> 
> Anyone out there know this boat? Advice to offer? Chronic maintenance problems? Happy idiosyncrasies?
> 
> ...


I have a 24' EHO(1975) that I am entertaining the idea of selling,Financial reasons. Beautiful "gem" of a boat-


----------



## Lopezian (May 2, 2012)

Rosebud: where are you located? Can you provide some details about the boat, please? And a picture or two if possible? Thanks. 

Lopezian


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, please provide more information.


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

And please let us know about its sailing characteristic. As much as you can tell us. I've been wondering about the ballast/displacement ratio. It is quite high, so my concern is that construction, i.e., fiberglass thickness, is deficient, so all the weight is in lead rather than a good, thick, sturdy hull. What is your experience drilling through it? How thick is the thinnest part?


----------



## truewin (Jan 23, 2013)

There is one on ebay now, but the seller has not answered any questions I (and maybe others) have had.

Here's the ad:

24' Eastward Ho Sailboat in Sailboats | eBay Motors


----------



## rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Lopezian said:


> Rosebud: where are you located? Can you provide some details about the boat, please? And a picture or two if possible? Thanks.
> 
> Lopezian


Attatched please find a few pics,For a '75 she's in great shape.Built in well for small outboard. rosebud


----------

